# 300mag vs. 30-06, discuss



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So I'm fidna pick up another rifle and have lines on both a 30-06 and a 300mag. The 300 just seems like way too much rifle, though the reduced recoil ammo tames it a bit. The 300 has legs with full house loads that the 06 will never have. Good for big fields or powerlines I reckon. Dead is dead, but I don't want to throw away 10 pounds of meat either. What say those who use either one?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

How far do you realistically feel you will be shooting? What is your glass budget? Would you ever travel to hunt game out west? 

Answer that and I'll give you my honest, no BS opinion. Lol.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

For deer... Who cares. Huntin in BW the deer will never know the difference and you prob won't shot far enough for it too matter. I heard the 22-250 is a good round. (I had too!)


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

22-250 is legit, it's used a lot all over the country, end of that story.

IF I were to get the 300, I'd still tote it in the woods but would look into doing the power line thing since it's almost point of aim to 300 yards. I have a meopta ready to go on whichever I get.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> So I'm fidna pick up another rifle and have lines on both a 30-06 and a 300mag. The 300 just seems like way too much rifle, though the reduced recoil ammo tames it a bit. The 300 has legs with full house loads that the 06 will never have. Good for big fields or powerlines I reckon. Dead is dead, but I don't want to throw away 10 pounds of meat either. What say those who use either one?


Here is my opinion and there are people that use magnums down here and I do not knock them for it it is just a personal preference. To me there is no point in having a 300 win mag for hunting down here and granted I don't see the need for a 300 win mag unless you will be taking very long shots and what I mean by that is out past 400 yards. Both shoot the same bullet just one shoots it a little slower. Personally me if I lived out west I would have one or actually a 300 RUM and practice out at extended ranges to use the edge that a 300 win mag or 300 RUM has over a 30-06 but hunting down here I have never had a shot over 300 yards. Farthest shot I have taken was 296 yards and that was on a coyote and that was with a 30-06 shooting 150 gr SST. The coyote was sitting facing me I held in the middle of his neck and the round hit center chest and kept on going.

So my thoughts are unless you will be shooting long range there is not reason to buy it first over the 30-06. Ammo is more expensive, more recoil, and a dead deer will not know the difference. Also with the way bullets are engineered today you get a 30-06 pick the right bullet and you are good to go. Now if I could find a good deal on a 300 win mag and I had the money I would get it re-barreled to a 300 RUM.

Have you ever shot a 300 win mag? If not I would ask someone on this forum if you could shoot theirs a few times before you purchase.

Now this is off topic of the 300 or 30-06 but one rifle I have absolutely feel in love with and it took a second to grow on me was my dad TC venture in 243. We were out shooting that the other dad and that rifle shooting 95 gr SST was printing a group under 2 inches at 200 yards. There is not excuse if you miss a deer with that and I would feel comfortable killing on with that out to 400 yards if I practiced. I'm gonna see if he will let me buy it off of him but I doubt it.....


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Both are probably overkill for here, and both are capable of killing probably any North America game animal. Granted if I was gonna plan elk, moose, Kodak bear hunts out west is go with the 300. Ammo is readily available for both, little easier to find the 30-06 ammo around here. Either rifle is gonna kick like a mule, the recoil reducing ammo is probably a good idea...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

30-06... biggest deer I ever killed in FL was 280 yards... I shot a doe the week before at 336... both didn't know what hit them.

If you were hunting bean fields and had a good rest to shoot 400+ yards, I would go with the 300, but for down here, there is no need. As Brandon mentioned, ammo is high, not readily available like the '06, and personally, I don't want my shoulder to hurt.

Reduced recoil loads are pointless. If you're planning on shooting reduced recoil out of the 300, why not just go with the 30-06?


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

sure said:


> 22-250 is legit, it's used a lot all over the country, end of that story.
> 
> I was just pulling your chain.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

chaddd said:


> sure said:
> 
> 
> > 22-250 is legit, it's used a lot all over the country, end of that story.
> ...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The 300 is a TC venture for 350. Only reason it appeals to me is because of the reduced recoil stuff, basically you could have a 2 speed rifle, room to grow maybe. No doubt the 06 would be easy to feed but the ammo price isn't all that much of a concern, I mean, how many deer am I gonna shoot?!

Whatever I go with, I'm gonna use it (carry it) this weekend!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sure said:


> 22-250 is legit, it's used a lot all over the country, end of that story.
> 
> IF I were to get the 300, I'd still tote it in the woods but would look into doing the power line thing since it's almost point of aim to 300 yards. I have a meopta ready to go on whichever I get.


I agree nothing wrong with a 22-250 and I know you don't want to hear it but the bullet you are shooting is one reason you lost that deer. I've done countless hours studying bullets and ballistic, etc but that's another thread. 

30.06 and 300 are both kinda blah. If you are stuck on a 30 cal I'd go 300wsm especially for around here. Dont limit yourself to those 2 calibers. There are some awesome ones out there that's perfect for hunting the woods here.

7-08 or 7mag for the win if you want a "well known" caliber.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just go with a .308win and be done with it... just my opinion.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I agree nothing wrong with a 22-250 and I know you don't want to hear it but the bullet you are shooting is one reason you lost that deer. I've done countless hours studying bullets and ballistic, etc but that's another thread.
> 
> 30.06 and 300 are both kinda blah. If you are stuck on a 30 cal I'd go 300wsm especially for around here. Dont limit yourself to those 2 calibers. There are some awesome ones out there that's perfect for hunting the woods here.


Well, these are two that are for sale locally, I don't buy new rifles. Have an older 700 in 30-06 or a newer TC venture in 300maaaaag


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

300 Win Mag with a long barrel and a muzzle brake to reduce recoil IF you think you will have some really long shots.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

daylate said:


> 300 Win Mag with a long barrel and a muzzle brake to reduce recoil IF you think you will have some really long shots.


My ears hurt just reading this...


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I would also go the short action route.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sure said:


> Well, these are two that are for sale locally, I don't buy new rifles. Have an older 700 in 30-06 or a newer TC venture in 300maaaaag


They made more than those 2 rifles. Used guns sell all the time. Don't limit yourself. If you need helping looking for a rifle id be more than happy to help. I've bought and sold hundreds and that's an understatement. I've help quite a few forum members find the rifle they were looking for in the past.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks split. Really got the itch to set one up before the end of this season. If I have to wait, I'll kick the can all the way up to next season. Had a 30-06 in the past, may be the easiest route since ammo is so varied and available.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Look on 24 hour campfire...there is stuff on there you don't even know you want yet.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Splittine has a great point don't limit yourself base off of that gun in general. If you don't get that venture you can get one from buds for 445 and a 25 transfer fee. It isn't a loss and if you want a rifle dedicated for long range I am sure split will point you in the right direction. But then again he might get you onto a 25-06 but then you will also have to carry the ammo in your purse.:whistling: haha


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have had 2, and only 2 non-recoveries with my .308. Both because I was not patient and rushed a shot. Dad gave me that Ruger M77 when I was in highschool. Have no idea how many I have killed with it over the years but it is a shitload.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, like I said, sold the 30-30 so I need to fill that space with something else AND just gotta use it this year. No time to order a new rifle and I don't want to be delicate and super careful with a brand new pretty rifle.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Also side note if you lean for a .270 I have one that shoots MOA at 100 yards with some cheap ammo. It is a Remington 700 adl with a 24" barrel and a boyds stock if you wanted that. I would let it go for $350 and give you the DNZ Game Reaper rings to. Been shot about 40 times and has 5 deer to her name. Just want something else and just throwing that out there.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Also side note if you mean for a .270 I have one that shoots MOA with some cheap ammo. It is a Remington 700 adl with a 24" barrel and a boyds stock if you wanted that. I would let it go for $350 and give you the DNZ Game Reaper rings to. Been shot about 40 times and has 5 deer to her name. Just want something else and just throwing that out there.


Problem solved for ya fish


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright! Another option! I was looking at a 270 also but the guy ain't trying very hard to sell it...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck I'll give you the box of .270 Espo left in my truck to get ya started!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Let's do it, as long as the Boyd's stock ain't tiger striped or something crazy...


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> Heck I'll give you the box of .270 Espo left in my truck to get ya started!


You may wanna hang on to those could be a collectors item soon!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey I included some DNZ Game Reaper rings what else to you expect lol


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> Let's do it, as long as the Boyd's stock ain't tiger striped or something crazy...


Give me a few moments and I will post a picture of it. So it isn't a waste of your time lol


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Of your two options I would go with the 30-06. There are so many different rounds available and you can find shells for them very easily that won't break the bank.

There are a bunch of other options when it comes to killing deer but I do not understand why folks around here shoot odd calibers that are like burning a $5 bill with every trigger pull. The caliber police will be along here any minute and tell me how much they know about this bullet and that bullet but we're talking about shooting deer in FL not speed goats in Wyoming.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

.300 overkill? Rather have overkill than a wounded deer that I never found..... 
My thing is with shooting a larger round is that it's more forgiving with not so perfect shots, were deer hunting in the woods, I personally don't hunt green fields that much, so a quick shot through the woods is what's offered to me the most, if I wait for the perfect shot, the freezer gonna have plenty of room left at the end of the season. 

I rib yall .223 and .243 shooters all the time in good fun, I've taken a pile of deer with a .243, hell I've taken a bunch with a .22 mag, but I know my best bet of putting a deer down DRT is with a 30 caliber bullet, just my opinion, but it works for me, and the freezer shows it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh boy, I hope it doesn't need the krylon touch! Should be fine though


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Here are a few pics, there are a few scratches from being in the woods. The stocks wood is a little lighter and has a gloss tint to it.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Pretty stock!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Lord man turn some lights on lol. Scratches are fine for a woods gun.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> Good Lord man turn some lights on lol. Scratches are fine for a woods gun.


..........The lights are one my camera on my phone sucks ....... Pmed you back


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Every true Alabama ******* I've meet hunts with a 300 mag


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> Every true Alabama ******* I've meet hunts with a 300 mag


Don't leave out Mississippi, bunch of necks over there too that wear deers azz out with a .300!

And "met" only has one "e" in it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

The epidemic of chronic magnumitis these days makes me shake my head as I just smile and try to nod along with them as they get worked up.

Long story short: 30.06 or .270 will easily take anything in NA on four legs.

There isn't anything prowling North America that you can't easily knock down with a 30.06 or .270 with the vast offerings of superb bullets designed specifically for taking the big game animals, e.g. 200-220gr Nosler Accubond and other premium bullets.
Heck, I'd even take my .308 with one of the 180gr bullet offerings for shots out to 300 yards, before I'd take a magnum.
The two top complaints from guides for big game animals such as Elk, Moose, Caribou, Brown/Grizzly Bear are out-of-shape clients dragging ass and those who don't have enough trigger time on their magnums due to cost per round and bone aching recoil.
It is practically guaranteed that you'll not want to practice enough with a .300 mag to be able to accurately place your shot when under the immense pressure of taking a trophy animal.

Now if I knew I was going to regularly hunt animals or terrain requiring long distance shots, then I'd be thinking magnum.

Right now I'm going to pick my head up off the keyboard and get to bed.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck, I told ya I'd let ya use my 300!!! It might sway ya from wanting that joker....It's not a great weapon to carry around in the woods cause it's heavy. it kicks like a mule, but I LOVE IT!!! I also have 270 and 7-08 and love them both too!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

30-06 all the way!!! Commercial over the counter rounds from 125 grain, all the way up to 220 grain. 

Can beat it with a big stick. There's a reason it's still one of the most popular hunting rounds in existence. 

I'm pushing a 150 grain 30-06 at 3200 fps out of my Remington 700 with a 24" barrel. 

I was shooting 180 grain sledge hammers until I joined a club that had longer possible shots. Re dialed in for a new 150 grain load and it's a laser within 200 yards with no hold over or under anywhere in that distance to kill a deer.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^all anybody needs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> 30-06 all the way!!! Commercial over the counter rounds from 125 grain, all the way up to 220 grain.
> 
> Can beat it with a big stick. There's a reason it's still one of the most popular hunting rounds in existence.
> 
> ...



Where in the world are you getting ammo with that velocity?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

you guys continue discussing if you like but i'm picking up a rifle in just a little while:thumbsup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Where in the world are you getting ammo with that velocity?


Shooting the Remington Hypersonic round. Claimed velocity is 3035 fps for their 150 grain 30-06. I shot a few rounds through a chronograph and got a few more fps out of my rifle for some reason. 

I believe the hornady superformance round have a claimed fps a little better at the same weight as well. 

I wanted to get my 30-06 shooting flatter and this commercial round has done it for me so far. Three dead deer that didn't take another step from the point of impact.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

sure said:


> you guys continue discussing if you like but i'm picking up a rifle in just a little while:thumbsup:


Great Choice on the .270 :thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Figured you was shooting something hot as hell. Most normal loads is around 2900 for a 24" barrel.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Great choice on the 270. Never go wrong with that round at all 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always shot a 30/06 but I would have no problem around here shooting a .270 Win, 7mm/08 or a .308. Or a .280 but that ammo is a little harder to find.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would get a .25-06


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

.22jet


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Think im'a go with the mighty 17 remington....


Thanks for the sweet deal Brandon!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Think im'a go with the mighty 17 remington....


Heck I got the 17 HMR and now it's bigger brother 17 WSM and ifin it was LEGAL, I'd shoot a deer w/ it!!!:shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I would get a .25-06


So gay! Don't let chase get in your head


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> Heck I got the 17 HMR and now it's bigger brother 17 WSM and ifin it was LEGAL, I'd shoot a deer w/ it!!!:shifty::thumbsup:


Actually the 17 remington is a smmmmokin little bullet, 4000+fps, and it's centerfire, based on the .223, so technically it would be legal.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

chaddd said:


> So gay! Don't let chase get in your head


Too late, I got one. Am I going to start fishing with Matrix shad now????


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sure said:


> you guys continue discussing if you like but i'm picking up a rifle in just a little while:thumbsup:


Enjoy the new rifle! Get out there and slay something at the end of this season!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Enjoy the new rifle! Get out there and slay something at the end of this season!:thumbsup:


He bought the wrong one. We aren't done deciding what he needs.:no:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

.270, smh....


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

30-06 is capable on anything you will hunt in NORTH AMERICA LOWER 48:thumbsup:


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

I've had both. Really liked the 300 for knockdown power.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We never even got in to the Weatherby line. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> We never even got in to the Weatherby line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Used to have a double barrel 30-378 weatherby, just didn't like the color of the sling so I pawned it...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sling color matters more then people think. Good decision 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I had NO idea...

Good explanation... (I think?)

I could be ABSOLUTELY wrong.

Jim

PS... Rifle "caliber" is weird.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> I had NO idea...
> 
> Good explanation... (I think?)
> 
> ...


Caliber is the size of the projectile...

Cartridge, or chambering is the correct term.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

jim t said:


> PS... Rifle "caliber" is weird.


You prefer calibRE? Well, we don't wear berets and scarves, so it's caliber 'round these parts


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, why in the world did you say you're going to buy either a 30-06 or a 300, then buy a .270?????

I think you need to explain yourself. A lot of people put a lot of meaningless effort into this thread for you to throw it all out!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's how I roll....and Brandon offered....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> That's how I roll....and Brandon offered....


Rifle was a fine deal. 

.270 is almost as gay as 25-06 though.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread has turned as queer as JohnB's boyfriend.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

betta reach into that purse and get that 25-06 ammo:thumbup:


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have no experience with a '06, but I shoot a 300wsm. 
- I have recovered every deer I shot with it, several drt. I cannot say that about my 270
- I have both an A-bolt and X-bolt, and I like the A-bolt action better
- Rounds availability: just buy enough and be done with it
- At the range, the 300 WSM makes me flinch after 6-7 rounds (guess I am a wuss)... But adrenaline pumping with a deer in the crosshairs, never felt the recoil.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Stanley says to get a pink .50


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

25-06's should come with a donut for their owners to sit on


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The .270 shoots flatter than a 3006 but not as flat as the 300mag....You got an inbetweener there imo...The action alone is worth 350.00 .....stock around 200.00,base 40ish.....You got a deal and don't have to worry about scratchin it.....
The 130gn bullet shoot flatter but I prefer the 150's.....You'll probably kill more with your new muzzleloader though,,,,bucks will be everywhere on their feet during muzzleloader/primitive weapons season.....Good deal and that sucked for you not finding your deer last weekend ,but it happens if you are going to hunt deer.....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

fairpoint said:


> ,but it happens if you are going to hunt deer.....


And more often when you shoot em with less than .30 cal bullets....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That's why I hunt with my .458 Unlimited...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

All these drts that are being talked about I bet are high shoulder shots :whistling:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Shootem in the neck 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> Shootem in the neck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Decisions, decisions that neck meat in the croc pot is some good stuff. Speaking of which I am putting some in tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok shootem in the face. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Anything under 300 yards and smaller than an elk, a 30-06 is fine. Less recoil, less "bang", and ammo is much cheaper. I only bring out my .300 when I go to Wyoming.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What part of Wyoming? lived in Green River for 18 years 1985 to 2003, then the wife said it was tine to go and here we are in Florida:thumbsup:



Sea-r-cy said:


> Anything under 300 yards and smaller than an elk, a 30-06 is fine. Less recoil, less "bang", and ammo is much cheaper. I only bring out my .300 when I go to Wyoming.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> All these drts that are being talked about I bet are high shoulder shots :whistling:


Annnnd? What's wrong with that ?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> Annnnd? What's wrong with that ?


I never said anything was wrong with it. Every high shoulder shot I have done has been DRT. You shoot an animal high shoulder most of the time it will be DRT doesn't matter if you use a .243 to a 50 cal lol Always a bang flop :thumbsup:


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

Get the .30-06 and tear their ass up


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The only problem with a shoulder shot is you need enough gun AND enough bullet to anchor the poor animal with....Even with my .458 shot with a 275 parker ballistic extreme shot at 2900ft/sec the thin jacketed cup and core bullet will fragment on a shoulder shot....Only the barnes and CEB's solid coppers are able to hold together
for true energy transfer and penetration....
Some guns will shoot a barnes bullet and some will not...but if you have ever shot an animal with a tsx barnes ,then you will know how awesome they can be....night and day....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> The only problem with a shoulder shot is you need enough gun AND enough bullet to anchor the poor animal with....Even with my .458 shot with a 275 parker ballistic extreme shot at 2900ft/sec the thin jacketed cup and core bullet will fragment on a shoulder shot....Only the barnes and CEB's solid coppers are able to hold together
> for true energy transfer and penetration....
> Some guns will shoot a barnes bullet and some will not...but if you have ever shot an animal with a tsx barnes ,then you will know how awesome they can be....night and day....


To have a successful high shoulder shot all you need is a bullet to get through the first shoulder and cause enough hydro-static shock to disrupt the nervous system.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The ammo the 270 shot the best today were winchester deer season XP, supposed to be a good bullet with lots of reviews. I ain't gonna try for the shoulders though.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

High rib shoulder and they fall intheir tracks...the problem is to have them stand for the kill shot long enough to make it....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> The ammo the 270 shot the best today were winchester deer season XP, supposed to be a good bullet with lots of reviews. I ain't gonna try for the shoulders though.


After looking at them I bet they will act just like an SST. It doesn't take much to gget through the shoulders of the deer down here. I say take whatever shot that gives you vitals broadside, quartering to and from, and yes straight on. I swear those were just flukes.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> What part of Wyoming? lived in Green River for 18 years 1985 to 2003, then the wife said it was tine to go and here we are in Florida:thumbsup:


We hunt the Shirley basin and Shirley mountain. Camp in Prior Flatt campground, or at a motel in Casper. :whistling:
Florida is a more friendly state to live in.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, hunted all over the state and in and around Casper out of Glenrock, Wyoming, but most of it was in the John D. Rockefeller Park Way and camped in the camp spots by the Flag Ranch going to Grassy Lake for Elk and the Wyoming Range out of La Barge Wyoming for mule deer, didn't chase the goats that much, for white tail up around Devils Tower.:thumbsup:



Sea-r-cy said:


> We hunt the Shirley basin and Shirley mountain. Camp in Prior Flatt campground, or at a motel in Casper. :whistling:
> Florida is a more friendly state to live in.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I`m just happy you didn`t get a .308


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> I`m just happy you didn`t get a .308


You don't want him to kill deer?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

308 rounds are ugly anyways, eww


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

That's it damn it!!!!!

Next year I am going to hunt with either my .223 AR15 with 55 grain Vmax bullets or my 338RUM pushing a 225 grain SST at 3200 fps. No in between for me next season. 

After I kill a couple with those two I'm gonna sit on a gas line and kill one at 800 yards with my .308.

I'm gonna try to piss off every one here at PFF. :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> That's it damn it!!!!!
> 
> Next year I am going to hunt with either my .223 AR15 with 55 grain Vmax bullets or my 338RUM pushing a 225 grain SST at 3200 fps. No in between for me next season.
> 
> ...


I'm getting an air gun! Top that!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I'm getting an air gun! Top that!


Well son of a bitch. Thanks for one upping me. But I'm not gonna be impressed unless you can make a head shot at 500 yards with it.:whistling:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> Well son of a bitch. Thanks for one upping me. But I'm not gonna be impressed unless you can make a head shot at 500 yards with it.:whistling:


Nope Texas heart shot. Only way to do it 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

